# Howard wants to leave early...



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.forbes.com/technology/fe...4353520370696.ew.html?partner=yahoo&referrer=

Howard wants out of job now



> HOWARD Stern claiming he's being "jerked around" and "threatened" by his bosses says he might start on satellite radio a lot sooner than Jan. 1, 2006.


More.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I was wondering what his current bosses were thinking once they found out about him taking the satellite radio job for a period of time.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Bye Howard. You have no talent and never will .


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

:


mainedish said:


> Bye Howard. You have no talent and never will .


Go and listen to Imus :lol:

Howard stern rocks


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Geez, that has got to be the largest sig I've seen.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.nypost.com/entertainment/21124.htm


> HOWARD Stern's boss told investment analysts yes terday that there's virtually no limit to the abuse he'll take from the shock jock - and that he intends to hold Stern until the end of his contract.
> 
> "I have a very strong back, [and] I've been dealing with radio personalities for over 20 years," Hollander told analysts at the UBS Media Week Conference. "We don't think we should sacrifice the cash flow right now."
> 
> Stern has called Hollander a "skunk" and a "maggot" on the air in recent weeks.


:lol:...More


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This morning Howard said he has no intention of leaving early, if Sirius want to buy out his contract he'll go, otherwise he'll be on terrestrial radio until '06.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> This morning Howard said he has no intention of leaving early, if Sirius want to buy out his contract he'll go, otherwise he'll be on terrestrial radio until '06.


He has no intention of leaving early because Viacom is just itching for a reason to sue him. He's bound by his contract. I'm sure he is ready to go at a moment's notice.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

well today before him and robin did the news Howard was saying he will be going to a meeting @ the first of the year to discuss his show and what he should do with it he said if he gets one more fine they will fire him 

but until then enjoy the x-mas show on friday its gonna be a blast


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

and for those of you that missed todays show the x-mas show will be re aired on friday morning i gotta listen to it from the start


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

That sounds like "Get one more fine and we'll fire you. So hurry up, get fired, and go to Sirius!"


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

This reminds me a lot of when Letterman left NBC for CBS. I think Howard should try to get fired, the publicity would then be *free* and Sirius would love it. Screw the FCC and their stupidity. :lol:


----------



## guitardedboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Stern was good til the late 90's but everytime I go over to his channel now, all I her is him bit*ching about the FCC, or how he wants out, or his self proclamation that he is better than everyone.


Howard died in the Year 2000 in my opinion.


----------

